# What Shampoo's & Conditioners, etc to use?



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to ask this, I'm sure it's been asked before but I've just spent over an hour looking and I don't have anymore time.

I know it's probably not the best to wash your dog very often but my husband is a 'germ o phobe' so I have to wash Mikey once a week (sometimes his paws get washed more) I have all natural shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo is "Earthbath, totally Natural Puppy Shampoo" and the conditioner is "TrueBlue Moisture rich conditioning creme" also all natural. 

He is soft and fluffy after his bath but within a day or two his hair seems dry and sometimes gets static y. 

I do use a natural flea and tick spray I make (lemon and rosemary) I suppose that could do it but it sure smells good and works for fleas. We don't live in an area where there is many fleas or ticks so I hate to do the poison if I don't have to but if I'm going to go into the mountains I would put something stronger on but for every day walking the lemon works great. 

What do you all use to keep the coat clean and not dry? Maybe someone has a better flea/tick spray too cause I'm thinking the lemon might be drying the hair?????


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I use Ziggy's shampoo and conditioner for Lizzie. I have tried many and really like this one the best. 

I am "anal" about dirty feet, too. Hers get washed after every walk! She cowers a bit when I say "lets wash your feet"!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's kind of an old wive's tale that you shouldn't bathe your dog often. Show dogs get washed several times a week, with no damage to their coats, just as most of us wash our hair several times a week, if not daily. 

The key, just as with us, is using a gentle shampoo and a GOOD conditioner. One thing you will find, if you search the threads, is that the same combination doesn't necessarily work well for all Havanese. So it may take some trial and error. I'd start with whatever his breeder suggests, because she is likely to know what works best on the coats of his relatives. If that doesn't seem to do the job, start trying different products.

I use BioGroom Super White shampoo, and BioGroom Silk conditioner on Kodi. Both of these are reasonably priced and do a great job on his coat. I've also tried Chris Christensen's White on White shampoo and Spectrum 10 conditioner. The White on White works as well as the BioGroom SuperWhite, but is a lot more expensive, and the Spectrum 10 is great when he needs heavier conditioning (sometimes in the winter) but seems to be too heavy for his coat on a regular basis. If I use it too often, he gets greasy looking. Another brand I've used and seems to work well is Espree, (available at Petco) I use their whitening shampoo and the oatmeal conditioner, but I can't remember the exact names.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

My breeder uses Pure Paws Moisturizing Shampoo & Conditioner, so I bought it too. But I don't like it on Kallie. I think it's too heavy for her hair. I prefer the BioGroom too. The BioGroom Silk conditioner makes her hair so silky. And makes the mats/tangles easier to manage. You're not to that stage yet, but Mikey will be in 8 months or so. I don't think I would've used the BioGroom Super White shampoo on Kallie as a baby. But that's just my phobia - afraid it would be too strong for her (even though you dilute it). I think I used an oatmeal type for her when she was really young. But I do like the Super White now (she's just turned 1).


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I found when my pup blew coat her product needs changed also.

I use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo AND Conditioner. I really love the conditioner, I have also use biogroom white on white and liked that one as well, but I couldn't find a biogroom conditoner I liked that worked well on Tillie's coat... I love the way the CC products smell. I have tried the pure paws and I really didn't like it...


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

BioGroom Super White Shampoo and BioGroom Silk Cond. I purchased these on the recommendations given on this forum. 

They are very good products and I`m happy I purchased them. They make our Hav. Werlis all white coat beautiful and the conditioner works perfect. I would recommend them to anyone that`s looking for products that work together very well. Kathy


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Now I have to write this all down and not loose it. I'll check everything out.
Side bar - Karen, you're great for being so helpful on the forum even with your life turned upside down now with your husband. Hope he's doing better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> My breeder uses Pure Paws Moisturizing Shampoo & Conditioner, so I bought it too. But I don't like it on Kallie. I think it's too heavy for her hair. I prefer the BioGroom too. The BioGroom Silk conditioner makes her hair so silky. And makes the mats/tangles easier to manage. You're not to that stage yet, but Mikey will be in 8 months or so. I don't think I would've used the BioGroom Super White shampoo on Kallie as a baby. But that's just my phobia - afraid it would be too strong for her (even though you dilute it). I think I used an oatmeal type for her when she was really young. But I do like the Super White now (she's just turned 1).


I've used the SuperWhite on Kodi sincwe the day I brought him home. I did use BioGroom's puppy shampoo (can't remember the name) on his face when he was REALLY little. But switched to SuperWhite for everything before he was a year old. He got really, REALLY muddy at times, and we really needed the whitening shampoo!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lila said:


> Thank you everyone. Now I have to write this all down and not loose it. I'll check everything out.
> Side bar - Karen, you're great for being so helpful on the forum even with your life turned upside down now with your husband. Hope he's doing better.


Thanks. I think it keeps me calmer to have something else to think about!<g>


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I use Crazy Dog shampoo. You order it on line -rinses off easily and leaves coat extremely soft. The shampoo is not at all expensive. My favorite fragrances are the baby powder and the rain forest.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We have Pure Paws oatmeal and I like it. Mig was bit by a flea and apparently has flea allergies. I bought Zymox shampoo and rinse and he stopped scratching as soon as I bathed him (and it smells great), so there are my recommendations.


----------

